# What Foods do you suggest?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I need to switch Lincoln over from Acana to another kibble. I am looking for a kibble that has limited ingredients and preferably grain free. I want something with more calories per cup then what hes getting now. Im having issues keeping weight on him and the cost of the Acana is just getting to be to much. On top of that his soloxine may make it even harder to keep weight on him

I prefer Lamb, Venison, Duck or Turkey. I really dont think his allergies (if he does have that along with a thyroid problem) are food related. So Chicken may be okay. His current food has 390 Calories per cup. I am very happy with the food other then the cost. I want to try something new after I finish my already purchased 25lb bag. Hes getting 2 cups of food and ive bumped him up to 3 cups. Hes down to 55 from 63lbs a few months back. Im starting to see his ribs :S

I was looking specifically into GO Sensitivity + Shine Duck recipe. Its got 438 Calories per cup does anyone have any experience with this food?

As much as I dont like Proctor and Gamble I was looking into California Naturals Grain free line specifically the Kangaroo, Lamb or Venison formula....?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If you truly need grain free, limited ingredients, I believe California Natural is a good choice. But, unfortunately, the price seems just as high on that as the Acana? 

If you need to find something less expensive, I would look for a good grain inclusive food for him, if he can handle grains. *I* believe you'll have an easier time getting/keeping weight on him with GI. You could even try the California Natural PUPPY. The GI adult has too low of protein and fat for my personal taste, but you'll still have the limited ingredients in the grain inclusive adult or puppy. 

I am feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach to my allergenic problem child--and having EXCELLENT results (and I have tried tons of foods over the years). Their Selects line may be a possibility for him as another option.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Dumb question I guess but couldn't you bulk up the kibbles by adding real meat? I know you have been so happy with him and Acana. I would not rush to change his food myself. 

1 change at a time. Otherwise you won't know what is helping him the food or the meds.

Just my opinion


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I feed wellness simple duck and rice formula. it's a limited ingredient food with 405 cal per cup. they also have a limited ingredient grain free food.
Wellness® Simple Turkey & Potato Formula


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know Natural Balance is limited ingredient but it is made by Diamond (I think)
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Allergy Formulas for Dogs

Nature's Variety Instinct makes 2- A lamb and a turkey
Nature's Variety Instinct: Limited Ingredient Diet: Lamb Meal Formula for dogs | Nature's Variety

Someone else already mentioned Wellness


Mine eat FROMM and Honest Kitchen as a topper- Neither is limited ingredient.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> I know Natural Balance is limited ingredient but it is made by Diamond (I think)
> Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Allergy Formulas for Dogs
> 
> Nature's Variety Instinct makes 2- A lamb and a turkey
> ...


Yes, Natural Balance is made by Diamond.

And while Fromm is excellent, I would not consider it limited ingredient. They do have single protein source formulas (4 Star line) but it's got a lot of different ingredients in them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, Its just something im keeping in the back of my head. I still have half a 25lb bag and a full 25lb bag of Acana to go through. If he needs more then 3 cups of the Acana to maintain where I want him at (60lbs) then I will switch. So im good on food for another 5-6 weeks which is ample time for the thyroid meds to kick in. 

I was looking into GO Duck formula. Natural Balance is out as thats about $100 a bag here so $25 more then what im paying now. In the next few months im going to start feeding RAW again, I just want to wait and see how his skin looks while on thyroid meds. I am really happy with Acana and will continue to feed it to my cat and other dog but for Lincoln I think he needs more calories per cup. Ill look into their other formulas as well.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Wagners Mom said:


> If you truly need grain free, limited ingredients, I believe California Natural is a good choice. But, unfortunately, the price seems just as high on that as the Acana?
> 
> If you need to find something less expensive, I would look for a good grain inclusive food for him, if he can handle grains. *I* believe you'll have an easier time getting/keeping weight on him with GI. You could even try the California Natural PUPPY. The GI adult has too low of protein and fat for my personal taste, but you'll still have the limited ingredients in the grain inclusive adult or puppy.
> 
> I am feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach to my allergenic problem child--and having EXCELLENT results (and I have tried tons of foods over the years). Their Selects line may be a possibility for him as another option.


He was being fed Pro Plan salmon/rice for a while. I prefer to stay away from Purina if I can, Hills is another I won't feed. Its just personal preference though the Pro Plan did help his sensitive gut but did nothing for his skin . Im not against grains, I dont mind oatmeal being in the food. Its when we start getting into Wheat, corn, soy, by products and rice is when things get touchy, though I could handle rice if that was the sole grain in the food. 

If California Natural has a higher calorie per cup ratio I wouldnt mind paying the same I am now for Acana because I would be getting a bit more out of the food as the calorie content is higher...or do I need to be looking at fat content as well?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wagners Mom said:


> Yes, Natural Balance is made by Diamond.
> 
> And while Fromm is excellent, I would not consider it limited ingredient. They do have single protein source formulas (4 Star line) but it's got a lot of different ingredients in them.


Oops. Typo- Just corrected it.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Canine caviar?

Wilderness Grain Free ALS Dinner

Open Sky Grain Free ALS Dinner

Those are Venison and Duck options, I'm not sure what they cost there, but at 599kcal/cup it sure is worth it if you consider how much less u feed. Summer did extremely well on the Chicken and rice one, but since u want grain-free you might consider those 2! She had to eat wayyy much less and her poops were tiny.

ETA: I saw that you don't mind rice, pearl millet comes close and its really high quality. This would be cheaper than the other 2 options. 

http://www.caninecaviar.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=52&Itemid=36


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> He was being fed Pro Plan salmon/rice for a while. I prefer to stay away from Purina if I can, Hills is another I won't feed. Its just personal preference though the Pro Plan did help his sensitive gut but did nothing for his skin . Im not against grains, I dont mind oatmeal being in the food. Its when we start getting into Wheat, corn, soy, by products and rice is when things get touchy, though I could handle rice if that was the sole grain in the food.
> 
> If California Natural has a higher calorie per cup ratio I wouldnt mind paying the same I am now for Acana because I would be getting a bit more out of the food as the calorie content is higher...or do I need to be looking at fat content as well?


I understand. Another option may be Earthborn. Very reasonably priced for even their grain free. I looked into it for my dog, but most of it has chicken or potatoes, which my guy can't have (or I should say, does much better without). 

Not sure on calories, just throwing out options. 

I like to stay around a 26 protein/ 16% fat (give or take a little) for my dogs--but they are "easy keepers". lol. 

Edited to add...where did that little red down thumb come from? If I did it, I didn't mean to, but can't get rid of it!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Canine Caviar isnt available here in Canada . I have yet to see Earthborn but it sounds familiar


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

I've had great success managing weight gaining/maintaining and allergy issues in an aging Golden gentleman with the Nature's Variety Instinct Limited Ingredient Lamb if that's avail to you. The Earthborn Holistic Meadow Feast is another grain, potato and poultry free food of moderate protein/fat that's been in the rotation, though you'll have to feed a bit more of it than the N.V.I. If you'd consider California Natural, I'd also urge you to look at the Innova grain free (particularly the lentil inclusive ones), it might be high in protein/fat for your preferences, but will do more for the weight with less if your dog ca.

Honestly though, if you're going to go RAW in a few months and already have enough of the current food to cover half that period, it might be best to stick with the Acana if you can as your dog is doing well on it and t's readily avail. Plus it's one less transition he'll have to make and I'm not sure any of the alternatives will be all that much more cost effective anyway.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Im still considering RAW. I have to see what is available to me and if I have the resources to do that again. Im in no rush. Right now I am just trying to focus more on his weight problems. Chicken needs to be the main staple of any RAW diet as its cheapest so I need to see if hes allergic to that. 

I really was considering California Natural but will check into the one you suggest I know a place that carries it


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Yeah, Its just something im keeping in the back of my head. I still have half a 25lb bag and a full 25lb bag of Acana to go through. If he needs more then 3 cups of the Acana to maintain where I want him at (60lbs) then I will switch. So im good on food for another 5-6 weeks which is ample time for the thyroid meds to kick in.
> 
> I was looking into GO Duck formula. Natural Balance is out as thats about $100 a bag here so $25 more then what im paying now. In the next few months im going to start feeding RAW again, I just want to wait and see how his skin looks while on thyroid meds. I am really happy with Acana and will continue to feed it to my cat and other dog but for Lincoln I think he needs more calories per cup. Ill look into their other formulas as well.


Let me give you some advice. 1) Calories per cup means nothing because it is largely a function of the kibble shape and size. Small round kibbles fit better in the cup than large angled shapes. You buy food by the pound so evaluate it by the pound. 2) High protein food will always be an issue with a hard keeper. The best foods for a problem keeper are the ones where protein and fat are largely equal. 24/20's are very popular in the states and really work well with hard keepers. Even if you can't find a lower protein food try one made for performance dogs like a 30/20, these are made with a much finer grind so they are digested better. Nutram makes great foods and you should be able to get them easily in Ontario. 3) Forget these upstart grain-free foods. They don't go through much testing and are marketed to appeal to people. You mentioned that you have to have a grain-free food but I think that is to make you happy not the animal. I will never understand all these made up ingredient phobias because really in the end your wallet and the dog suffers. You would be in shock how hastily some companies slap a formula together and sell it as god's grace. By the way, Nutram makes all the Petcurian foods and Performatrin.

The suggestion of Pro Plan SSS is a very good one.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> Let me give you some advice. 1) Calories per cup means nothing because it is largely a function of the kibble shape and size. Small round kibbles fit better in the cup than large angled shapes. You buy food by the pound so evaluate it by the pound. 2) High protein food will always be an issue with a hard keeper. The best foods for a problem keeper are the ones where protein and fat are largely equal. 24/20's are very popular in the states and really work well with hard keepers. Even if you can't find a lower protein food try one made for performance dogs like a 30/20, these are made with a much finer grind so they are digested better. Nutram makes great foods and you should be able to get them easily in Ontario. 3) Forget these upstart grain-free foods. They don't go through much testing and are marketed to appeal to people. You mentioned that you have to have a grain-free food but I think that is to make you happy not the animal. I will never understand all these made up ingredient phobias because really in the end your wallet and the dog suffers. You would be in shock how hastily some companies slap a formula together and sell it as god's grace. By the way, Nutram makes all the Petcurian foods and Performatrin.
> 
> The suggestion of Pro Plan SSS is a very good one.


I have yet to say this to anyone on the forum but you irritate me to no end. My dog has sensitivities to some ingredients and rice I believe is one of them. Nutram is loaded with Rice as is Pro Plan. Can you say anything to anyone on this forum with out insulting them? My dog is not suffering on any grain free diet as much as you think he is. 

I dont know why he is a hard keeper for one. Maybe im not feeding enough, maybe hes being exercised to much. With him being on Soloxine maybe he will loose even more weight. Sorry, I believe grain free is a good option for dogs and you dont so clearly were at the opposite ends of the rope here.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I have yet to say this to anyone on the forum but you irritate me to no end. My dog has sensitivities to some ingredients and rice I believe is one of them. Nutram is loaded with Rice as is Pro Plan. Can you say anything to anyone on this forum with out insulting them? My dog is not suffering on any grain free diet as much as you think he is.
> 
> I dont know why he is a hard keeper for one. Maybe im not feeding enough, maybe hes being exercised to much. With him being on Soloxine maybe he will loose even more weight. Sorry, I believe grain free is a good option for dogs and you dont so clearly were at the opposite ends of the rope here.


Lincoln--I honestly don't see his advice as insulting--but rather blunt and to the point. While he may not have sugar coated his opinions--I don't think his advice should be discounted. JMHO.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I have said multiple times I wasnt interested in feeding Pro Plan yet he/she continues to recommend it to me.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Wagners Mom said:


> Lincoln--I honestly don't see his advice as insulting--but rather blunt and to the point. While he may not have sugar coated his opinions--I don't think his advice should be discounted. JMHO.


Really Lincoln, your attitude towards WCF is not justified from my perspective. I remember how irritated you got a month or so ago before WCF stopped posting. I do not want to offend you as you are entitled to your feelings. I am just saying that from a neutral 3rd party perspective, you are awfully thin skinned.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

I am just giving you years and years and litter after litter of experience, as are others. 

Personally, I have never heard of a dog with a sensitivity to rice and once in a blue moon corn. Wheat is a more legitimate concern but nothing like common proteins.

If you have a hard keeper feed a more conventional food and stop worrying about the ingredients. 

Ironically, one of the best rated food by consumers with easily one of the highest rates of repurchase over years and years is Biljac. You can snicker all you want but if you talk to anyone that uses it they will never switch, so reading the label doesn't translate into results.

And by the way, no company knows more about feeding a Shepherd than Royal Canin.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

artbuc said:


> Really Lincoln, your attitude towards WCF is not justified from my perspective. I remember how irritated you got a month or so ago before WCF stopped posting. I do not want to offend you as you are entitled to your feelings. I am just saying that from a neutral 3rd party perspective, you are awfully thin skinned.


This member has been banned once before for his attitude and how he spoke to people specifically in one thread. I have never called anyone stupid directly or indirectly like he has. I was not the only person irritated by WCF



WasChampionFan said:


> I am just giving you years and years and litter after litter of experience, as are others.
> 
> Personally, I have never heard of a dog with a sensitivity to rice and once in a blue moon corn. Wheat is a more legitimate concern but nothing like common proteins.
> 
> ...


Royan Canin just slaps breed specific labels on their food to make more money off it. I cannot find one difference in the German Shepherd food verses the Lab. Also, my dog is not a GSD


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> This member has been banned once before for his attitude and how he spoke to people specifically in one thread. I have never called anyone stupid directly or indirectly like he has. I was not the only person irritated by WCF
> 
> 
> 
> Royan Canin just slaps breed specific labels on their food to make more money off it. I cannot find one difference in the German Shepherd food verses the Lab. Also, my dog is not a GSD


It is a Malinois? Hard to tell from the picture. In any event, don't trash RC when it comes to large breeds, because the company was founded on a diet for Shepherds and then large breeds. Generally breed specific diets are silly, but the Shepherd diet actually works well.

I reread the whole thread and all the ingrediaphobe buzzwords are all there. I would try a "lower end" food that has actually been tested including one with low ash, highly digestible by-products and high quality corn. I bet it solves your problem.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay WCF since your so intent on helping me. After this bag of Acana is done I am going to be switching to another food. The store I was buying this food from just burned my last bridge and I will no longer be a customer there. Since that store is the only place I can get Acana I am just going to switch. 

Which foods do you suggest that do NOT have corn or wheat in them? Those are the two ingredients I refuse to feed. I suspect an allergy to chicken but cant be 100% sure.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I switched Bayne to OvenBaked Tradition, Canadian made and they have the NO soy, grain, wheat or gluten, in lamb, chicken and fish. I have Bayne on strictly the fish right now to see if the licking of his paws is an allergy issue, I think he has greatly reduced in the licking. He really likes this food and literally turned his nose up at the Purina PPLB Adult he has had since transition from puppy to adult food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Take a look at NutriSource kibble. It has manufacturesd its own food in Minnesota since 1964, has never had a kibble recall, and is more reasonably priced than Acana. They are pretty straightforward formulas. I've feed the chicken and lamb grain-free with success. They have 28% protein and 18% fat. They seem to be sold in Ontario. NutriSource Dog Food and Cat Food Products | Canned & Dry

I also like Earthborn kibble. I'm feeding the grain-free Coastal Catch (32% protein/18% fat) and plan on also trying their Meadow Feast (lamb) at 26/15. It looks like Leis Pet Distributing Inc. supplies it for Ontario and you could find out online what stores sell it.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

MyBentley said:


> Take a look at NutriSource kibble. It has manufacturesd its own food in Minnesota since 1964, has never had a kibble recall, and is more reasonably priced than Acana. They are pretty straightforward formulas. I've feed the chicken and lamb grain-free with success. They have 28% protein and 18% fat. They seem to be sold in Ontario. NutriSource Dog Food and Cat Food Products | Canned & Dry
> 
> I also like Earthborn kibble. I'm feeding the grain-free Coastal Catch (32% protein/18% fat) and plan on also trying their Meadow Feast (lamb) at 26/15. It looks like Leis Pet Distributing Inc. supplies it for Ontario and you could find out online what stores sell it.


 I switched Kasey to NutriSource after the taste of the wild recall and I am very happy with it!


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> Okay WCF since your so intent on helping me. After this bag of Acana is done I am going to be switching to another food. The store I was buying this food from just burned my last bridge and I will no longer be a customer there. Since that store is the only place I can get Acana I am just going to switch.
> 
> Which foods do you suggest that do NOT have corn or wheat in them? Those are the two ingredients I refuse to feed. I suspect an allergy to chicken but cant be 100% sure.


I would rather not give advice at this point. When you exclude certain ingredients "just because" you are not objective. Corn, for example, could very helpful in your situation. You are bias at the expense of the animal. Besides I already gave you an option, that Nutram food, which along with Inukshuk are the best foods made in Canada. The amount of corn in a 30/20 is very small no matter what where it is on the label, about the same carbohydrate count as Orijen. It costs probably half what Acana costs. 

Any dog that is legitimately underweight should be on a conventional diet.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> I would rather not give advice at this point. When you exclude certain ingredients "just because" you are not objective. Corn, for example, could very helpful in your situation. You are bias at the expense of the animal. Besides I already gave you an option, that Nutram food, which is along with Inukshuk are the best foods made in Canada. The amount of corn in a 30/20 is very small no matter what where it is on the label, about the same carbohydrate count as Orijen. Any dog that is legitimately underweight should be on a conventional diet. Someone else suggested Pro Plan SSS.


I exclude corn and wheat because I have PROVEN my dog is allergic to those. Feeding them to my dog who IMO is thin but not yet underweight will make him suffer because he is allergic to them. Makes no sense to feed a dog something hes allergic to. Would you eat peanut butter if you have an allergy to it? No...

You complain people are stupid and know nothing and refuse to listen to your advice. When someone finally says "Fine, what foods do you recommend" you turn around and say forget it. You had your chance with me and blew it. 

Ill continue to feed Acana but will just switch his formula to grain free. Thanks


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Lincoln_16 said:


> I exclude corn and wheat because I have PROVEN my dog is allergic to those. Feeding them to my dog who IMO is thin but not yet underweight will make him suffer because he is allergic to them. Makes no sense to feed a dog something hes allergic to. Would you eat peanut butter if you have an allergy to it? No...
> 
> You complain people are stupid and know nothing and refuse to listen to your advice. When someone finally says "Fine, what foods do you recommend" you turn around and say forget it. You had your chance with me and blew it.
> 
> Ill continue to feed Acana but will just switch his formula to grain free. Thanks


Didn't you write this?

"I really dont think his allergies (if he does have that along with a thyroid problem) are food related."

???


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Allergies as in environmental. I have always suspected hes allergic to Chicken but could never prove that. Corn and Wheat I proved while he was on a raw diet. Broke out in hives anytime I added either to his diet. 

Do I think he has allergies? More then likely, do I hope its allergies? no. Im not going to know until I get the thyroid medication into his system. If he stops getting constant skin infections and itchiness...then it was thyroid, not allergies.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just going to throw this out there, but have you considered putting him on a puppy food? If Lincoln is having trouble keeping on weight the extra calories may help and the fat content may help his skin. You have been going thru a lot with Lincoln, it is tough on him too, bless you for trying so hard to find the right answer.


----------

